# If you know what toilet this is for IM SO SORRY



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

lol, took me 3 hrs with isht, tools the first time but I got it. I'll be back! For two more. What Chinese engineer dreamed up this crap should be drug out into the street shot-------------------- I tried for 2 hrs with the homeowners 3/8 drive extensions and sockets. Finally used my 1/4" ratchet, drive to hex adaptor, 12" 1/4" hex extension, 1/4 hex to 3/8 drive adaptor swivel and socket. Had to put the 1/4" swivel and extensions through the seat hole. The tools pictured are from my garage-and what I wish I had at the time


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You went through all that to fix a $200.00 no brand toilet?:laughing:

Better you than me...

I would have upgraded them to a Toto Drake II and taken out the trash...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

How does it bolt to the flange?


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

What the...??


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Ehhhhhhhh, we just came off our big job across the street I mean concrete float in hand. customer walks over and says, can you install a toilet for me-I'm having a hell of a time. I walk over there and that's what he had. I was like-im already here what the heck. So total time involved 3 hrs. No parts or pickup. Why not? Now he wants the other two installed. So you double nut the bolts to the flange and use another set of nuts concealed in the bottom of the this thing.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I feel for you. I hate that garbage designed by some idiot who lives half a world away. I agree with you when you say that you feel like dragging the guy out into the street and pummeling him to a pulp.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Here is the victim. 13mm swivel, short and deep well. A touch of bowl wax to hold the nut in the socket. Red loctite on the nuts for insurance.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

All that work and the toilet is still ugly,, lol


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

As long as the seal outlasts the tank parts. And the check is good-who cares. Keep plumbing baby


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Had to pull one of those the other day to clean the sewer. I was lucky enough my hand was small enough to get it in there and use a wrench to get it up and back down. That took longer than cleaning the sewer.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures. A picture is worth a thousand words. Very true. I wasn't understanding what you were up against. So the closet bolts have to be tightened through the holes were the seat attaches. Now I understand. 

And it looks like if the rough-in is behind the W/C, then the angle stop will not allow the W/C to be set. In your picture, it looks like the china touches flush to the back wall, is that right?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

This one had half an inch between the wall and tank area. 6" between the base and wall. maybe if you brought your wife or kid they could reach back there and start those closet nutsdde05 My wife said she thought she could do it.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I can allready hear "That seems like a lot of money for just installing a toilet" complaint when you hand them the bill.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

That guy was ecstatic. I charged 175 each bowl with a 1 yr warranty on the seal. I had 3 to do. Granted the first one was a sob. The last two only took 1 hr 15 minutes for both including cleaning the floor. I own my company. I was so happy just to have gravy on the work week.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Well, doesn't sound too bad in the long run. Learn on the first one then adapt and overcome. I still don't think I'd like working on one, but at least I have somewhat of a clue of what to do.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

OpenSights said:


> Well, doesn't sound too bad in the long run. Learn on the first one then adapt and overcome. I still don't think I'd like working on one, but at least I have somewhat of a clue of what to do.


Agree completely.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I had one last week, it was from IKEA I pridnear lost my patience after two hours, it was the same stupid setup, once I finally got it to tighten down I realized that the thing wasn't cast anywhere near level, so I had to take it back off and tell the homeowner what's up. They went out and took a grinder to the base. I made sure before I even started that there was no liability on me.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Is that toilet even worth a crap ?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I hope not, I'd gladly replace all three of these as many times as it takes to find the one they like.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I must have missed the post that said what brand that toilet was...
so I can do my best to avoid it in the future...... 

The guy that designed that toilet should be taken out and shot...

Some day a few years down the road, when one of them stops up or leaks at the base....
some poor slob is going to have a hell of a time getting one of those units to come up when the nut rusts up on them and the bolt spins in place.....good times......

Your only recourse will be to take a hammer and break them up and then install some other brand


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

OVA was the name.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

KoleckeINC said:


> OVA was the name.



Thanks ....never heard of it.... 

but I wont forget the name now


looks like it is something out of Japan from what I could google

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...CDC1HckFyz7lnFa6dm25c_jg&ust=1444218048320755


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My first job this morning was replacing a stool flange. All I could think was awe crap. Lucked out though....


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

KoleckeINC said:


> lol, took me 3 hrs with isht, tools the first time but I got it. I'll be back! For two more. What Chinese engineer dreamed up this crap should be drug out into the street shot-------------------- I tried for 2 hrs with the homeowners 3/8 drive extensions and sockets. Finally used my 1/4" ratchet, drive to hex adaptor, 12" 1/4" hex extension, 1/4 hex to 3/8 drive adaptor swivel and socket. Had to put the 1/4" swivel and extensions through the seat hole. The tools pictured are from my garage-and what I wish I had at the time



Good for you for tackling a project, we can't let his **** whip us!👍


----------

